

Ask HN: Is it okay to interview with two YC companies in the same time? - theyeti

I&#x27;m currently interviewing with a YC company in a technical role. However, a few days I got call from another YC company (different YC batch) to for another interview offer. Is it okay if I interview with both of them ? Should I disclose the fact that I&#x27;m interviewing with another YC company to either of them ?
======
hawkice
I strongly recommend interviewing with as many companies as possible. You are
under no obligation to disclose that you are interviewing to anyone.

~~~
dllthomas
_" You are under no obligation to disclose that you are interviewing to
anyone."_

Maybe your spouse...

------
Mimu
I think they are already aware that if you are looking for a job, it's likely
that you'll have others interviews. You don't have to "disclose" anything, it
is obvious to anyone imo.

------
jordsmi
Yes, it is ok. I'm not sure why it wouldn't be.

You should be interviewing with as many companies as you can, not just one and
hoping you get the job.

------
Bahamut
They are just another company - you treat them as the same from the
perspective of the interviewee.

------
bbcbasic
Simple: Tell them if and only if it puts you at an advantage.

